# What is "POWER" In TS?



## Hellohi (Nov 24, 2022)

Hi, I am new to the forum but I have A problem with TS. So when Im browsing it stays at the CPU speed i have set it to which is 1.95 GHz base speed is 1.19 Ghz.But when I game I minimize throttlestop It jumps to 3.4 Ghz and also says 'POWER' beside BD Prochot. This causes overheating issues. And I close the game It comes back to normal. However, when I tick the disable turbo then game 'POWER' doesnt come.
CPU is Intel i3 1005G1.
Thanks


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 24, 2022)

Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com
				




The 1005G1 is a low power CPU. It has a 15W TDP rating. At default settings, it is designed to power limit throttle so it does not exceed 15W long term.

Post some screenshots of your ThrottleStop settings. Include the main window, the FIVR window and the TPL window. Show me the Limit Reasons window too when items are lighting up red. Turn on the Log File option and go play a game for 15 minutes. When finished testing, exit the game and exit ThrottleStop so it can finalize your log file. It will be in your ThrottleStop / Logs folder. Attach a log to your next post so I can see how your computer is running.

It is hard to solve problems or make recommendations when basic information is not included with your question. What laptop model do you have?



Hellohi said:


> overheating issues


Does ThrottleStop show THERMAL in red when your laptop is overheating? Intel CPUs can run reliably up to 100°C. They might throttle due to high temperatures but they are prevented from overheating. Throttling keeps the CPU at a safe temperature under 100°C.


----------



## Hellohi (Nov 25, 2022)

Hi, Thank you very much for your response. I really appreciate it. But today I turned on my laptop and the issue was fixed. I don't really know how it got fixed. Did nothing to the TS settings but again thanks for your response.


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 25, 2022)

Some computers set different power limits when you resume from sleep compared to when you first boot up. Keep an eye on this problem. It will happen again if ThrottleStop is not setup correctly.


----------



## Hellohi (Nov 27, 2022)

Hi, Well it's happening again and it's happening too much. It even made my laptop shutdown so here are the screenshots and Laptop is a Dell Vostro 3491.
And No, THERMAL is not red but it is yellow.
Also, When I launch TS bench. My laptop stops responding but doesn't BSOD.I think it is the undervolt but when Im gaming its fine.


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 27, 2022)

Disable Windows 11 Virtualization Based Security (VBS).








						How to Disable Virtualization-Based Security (VBS) in Windows 11 to Improve Gaming
					

Getting frame drops while playing games in Windows 11? VBS might be the reason and here's how you can disable VBS in Windows 11.




					beebom.com
				




Reboot and delete the ThrottleStop.INI configuration file before running ThrottleStop after you disable VBS.



Hellohi said:


> I think it is the undervolt


What undervolt? Dell has locked this feature on most of their laptops. Your FIVR screenshot shows that VBS is enabled. That means none of the voltage adjusters in ThrottleStop are doing anything. After you get VBS disabled, reboot and post a screenshot of the FIVR window so I can see if it is even possible to undervolt your Dell laptop. With VBS completely disabled including Core Isolation Memory Integrity, if your laptop shows Locked at the top middle of the FIVR window, it is not possible to adjust the voltage.

Have you ever disassembled your laptop to clean it? At the very least you need to blow the dust and dirt out of the heatsinks and fan.

Dell lists the Vostro 3491 as a laptop suitable for Business Productivity which translates to light internet use. Maybe it is powerful enough so you can run a not overly complicated Excel spreadsheet. A very low end CPU with only 2 cores is simply not powerful enough to run games. You will run into problems like overheating and your computer becoming unresponsive. At times your computer is going to be completely overwhelmed.

After you get the VBS problem fixed, turn on the Log File option in ThrottleStop and go play a game. The 1005G1 is a low power processor with a 15W TDP rating. If you are reaching that value then yes, the CPU will power limit throttle. That is what PL1 and PL2 mean when they light up red in the Limit Reasons window. Many Dell laptops have a separate problem that once they start running hot, they will automatically reduce the power limits well below the 15W TDP value. This can cause severe power limit throttling. A log file will help show what sort of problem is the biggest problem for your laptop. Try checking the MMIO Lock box in the top right corner of the TPL window.

If playing games is important to you, start saving up for a more powerful computer.


----------



## Hellohi (Nov 28, 2022)

Hi, It doesnt show locked in the top middle of the FIVR window and I was talking about the offset voltage on the undervolt part because ive heard youtubers say dont go under -140 it will stop you processor.Yes, i've disassembled and cleaned it. I also don't play high-end games. It stays at 10W maximum at 1995 MHz. But when Im gaming it automatically increases the 1995 MHz to 2005 MHz or even sometimes at its max turbo frequency.I've seen that when Im running this laptop for a long time then it automatically increases the MHz above 1995 MHz if ive just started it one day after then it doesnt seem to that.Is VBS very important for the laptop's security?Posted the screenshot after disabling VBS and deleting the Configuration.INI file.


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 28, 2022)

Your screenshot still shows that VBS is enabled which means your undervolt is not working. ThrottleStop cannot correctly report whether your computer supports undervolting or not until you get VBS completely disabled. Did you follow the how to disable Virtualization Based Security guide that I posted? Did you disable core isolation memory integrity? Run Windows System Information and have a look to see if VBS is enabled or not.  

If you want your CPU to run at a max of 2000 MHz, set Speed Shift Max back to the suggested maximum, 34, and then in the FIVR window adjust both Turbo Ratio Limits to 20. 



Hellohi said:


> Is VBS very important for the laptop's security?


Maximum security reduces maximum performance. What is more important to you? You only have 2 cores available so reducing unnecessary background tasks and disabling features that you probably do not need can increase performance. It can also give you access to the undervolt feature as long as the BIOS has not locked it. 

Many Windows 11 advanced security features are for people that do not know how to use a computer. If a random stranger sends you an email with an attachment called OpenMe.exe, are you the type of person that is going to click on that .exe file to see what it does? I hope not. Are you mostly using your computer to play games or are you using it to run a nuclear power station? If you are the type of person that would run an unknown exe file from an unknown source then you better leave all of the security features enabled.

A -140 mV undervolt is probably too much for your processor. Do not listen to YouTubers unless they also have a 1005G1 processor. Your CPU might only be stable at -50 mV or -75 mV. Every CPU is unique. CPUs need to be individually tested to find out how much voltage they need to run reliably.


----------



## Hellohi (Nov 29, 2022)

Hi, well I think I shouldn't do anything to the CPU clock speed. When I finally Disabled VBS it went into a BSOD Boot loop (Kmode_exception_not_handled - error code).Then it went to SupportAssist Recovery mode had to do a lot of things to get it fixed. I was thinking to uninstall TS but whenever I did it kept the same max turbo frequency clock speed of my CPU so any tips on how to uninstall TS?
Thanks


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 29, 2022)

It should be possible to disable VBS without ending up in a BSOD loop. No other user that has followed that guide has ever reported any problems. I am not sure what happened to your computer.

To uninstall ThrottleStop you only need to delete the ThrottleStop folder. If you delete it, you will have to find some other way to control your CPU speed. Try lowering the Windows Maximum processor state setting in Power Options. Setting this to 99% disables Intel Turbo Boost so your CPU will run slower if that is what you want.


----------



## Hellohi (Nov 30, 2022)

Hi, Well I dug more deep into the error code and it was -150 voltage offset you were right it was VBS that was making the voltage offset doing nothing.
THANK YOU SO MUCH! Few days ago I tried to uninstall TS but then it stayed at 3.9 GHz according to Task Manager.BUT your method worked by changing the processor power management from 100 to 99 then it stayed at 1.19 GHz(base speeed)
Thank you for your support


----------

